# The Flower Room Design



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok, so after some research and gathering info from the web and HATCH, I have decided upon an Aero setup. I call it the Aero126, each unit should be able to handle 126 plants, which I think best utilizes the space I am working with. I will build two of these systems in the next few days. I will try to keep good photos of everything. But for now here are some plans I drew up in Solid Works. The first pic shows the completed unit, the second shows how I will attach the Drain Pipe to the Grow Pipes.

-The overall dimensions are 122" x 110"
-Materials:
   - 20 - 4" x 120" Black Lined PVC Pipe
   - 2 - 4" 90 Degree PVC Elbow
   - 29 - 4" PVC Cap  (9 cut in half)
   - 252 - 3.75" Net Cups
   - 234 - 360 Degree Sprayers
   - 36 - 90 Degree Sprayers      

Any input or opinions are greatly appreciated. Thanks

D_C


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 17, 2009)

These pictures show how the two units will fit in my rooms.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for shareing ...this will be fun to watch..you say  126 plants ..will these be clones or seed?


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Thanks for shareing ...this will be fun to watch..you say  126 plants ..will these be clones or seed?



Yes 126 Plants per system and I will be running two systems so 252 plants total.

I will be using clones.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

these are for flower only?  or will you be vegging at all?  I know nothing of areo growing  sorry...


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> these are for flower only?  or will you be vegging at all?  I know nothing of areo growing  sorry...



Sorry, I didn't know that much either till a few days ago but with some help from HATCh and reading a bunch of other posts and other web sites I understand now.

I have two separate grow closets (the respective closets in each room) one is 4' x 2' x 8' the other is 8' x 2' x 8'. The smaller one will house all my mothers a total of 24 of four different strains. The larger closet will house all the clones. I'll be able to fit about 400 clones in there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

wow...holly crap!!!!  400 clones..Have you grown b4?  or is this the first time grow too?  This is cool man..any more pics of the rooms?


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 17, 2009)

tight,keep us posted


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 17, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wow...holly crap!!!!  400 clones..Have you grown b4?  or is this the first time grow too?  This is cool man..any more pics of the rooms?



This is my first grow. A buddy of mine grows medicinally in soil, far from here, and he gave a bunch of tips and few seeds to get started, plus I bought some more seeds from hemp-depot.com (which actually just came in today). As for my rooms, right now all I have done to my rooms is the plastic and mylar on the walls, and my veg closets going with the seeds, about 3 weeks in. I have my lights on the way ( 8 - 600W HPS each with a 4' parabolic reflector and digital ballast.) 

I will post more pics up as I build my AERO126 and finish up the rooms.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2009)

okay  just subscribed...Take care and be safe..:watchplant:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 18, 2009)

You are going to need a hell of a pump and two massive resevoirs for this. Why not break down and buy an Aerojet 12 or 16, or even two AeroFlo2 60 site units? You will probably spend more money on parts and plumbing then just buying the unit already fabbed up. Also the units have proven results versus something a mad scientist drew up in his lab. You will need to align drainage, build injection manifolds, buy pumps, emitters, tons of PVC, make sure everything is sealed for leaks and pressure. I say just buy it already made up. Oh and 8 600w ballast will not cover this size canopy. You would need 8 1000w ballasts. Trust me I know alot about aero, I have two 24 site tables and 4 1000w lights are not enough, I just bought more.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jan 19, 2009)

:holysheep:  *makes some popcorn*


looks awesome. also, i had been wondering if i was the only one that molded everything for my grow before i make it. lol


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a really nice set up diablo  I have been thinking about what kind of set up I want to do for my next grow. I had my hart set on DWC but with the cost of all the buckets, lids for buckets, and air stones is just to much for 12 of reach buckets, lids, and air stones is just under $200 :doh: Am not shure how much the cost of the PVC, but one thing I thought of tonight and found your post not 10 min later is for $200 you can have way more then 12 plants going at once  

Buddyluv, the Aerojets are kind of a lot of money. A 60 pot one is like $900 or more. Am shure PVC runs a lot cheaper then say $10 a ft  A can of PVC glue will do more then enough, probley can make 20 more of this set up he has here.

Am not going to do as many, but do a good amount.

The only thing I see that you are going to run into is 24 mothers in a room thats 4'x2'x8'   thats not going to work out. Sorry you may not want to hear that, but thats just not possible. To get that many clones, each mother is going to need to at least 2 months old and a plant thats 2 months old, yea is not small. Really depending on the strain.

For your lighting, being that your rooms are small a 400w MH and 400w HPS should be fine.

400w Metal Halide = 36,000 lumens

You want 5k lumens pre sq ft  So 4x2-8  8/36,000= 4,500 Just enough

400w High Pressure Sodium = 45,000 lumens  8x2=16  16/45,000= 2812
So your going to need another HPS or just get a 1000w 

To save $8 a month LOL should just get two 400w HPS. Thats 5624 lumens pre sq ft. Thats more then the sun  

Hope this hepls out a little bit. Ill be watching sence am going to be doing the same thing 

Oh yea I forgot one thing. You can get good water pumps at Sears for like $120 that are 2000gph and have a 5 year warrenty


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

A 700 gph mag drive is going to run you $120 easy (he is going to need a 1200 gph so lets say $199), then they include the net pots ([email protected]$1.75 ea.), emitters ([email protected]$.50 ea.), resevoir ($60-80), stand (DIY ?), trays (DIY ?), in-line filter ($30), etc... I am just saying this is his first grow. If you build the system yourself you are putting yourself into the equation. I just think it is better to keep yourself out of the equation till you get a firm grasp on what it truely takes to grow quality smoke. Just my $.02

... by the way with the above said neccessities I listed at the going online rate you are at $619. That is without the price of the plastics, tubing, and other misc. stuff. Do you see where I am coming from now. $900 doesn't look so bad when you will not have to do any of the work.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 19, 2009)

Yea its going to cost a lot no matter what on this size of an opperation  
The pump I know it costs $120 or less I    there   But puting it together is fun lol well to me it is. A good place to get net pots is hydroponics.net. They have a bag of 100 3.75 for $28.95 and there are a good company. I have orderd from them a few times. They are fast, descreet, and you even get to type where you would like it placed if you are not home and they cut and tape it to the top of the box   I think that is real nice. I had UPS put it in a storage unit I had in my drive way.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 19, 2009)

400 clones for your first grow?  I wish you good luck, but that seems pretty overwhelming.  That's way out of my league, and I am not a first-timer.


----------



## Waspfire (Jan 19, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> You want 5k lumens pre sq ft So 4x2-8 8/36,000= 4,500 Just enough
> 
> 400w High Pressure Sodium = 45,000 lumens 8x2=16 16/45,000= 2812
> So your going to need another HPS or just get a 1000w
> ...


 
so 2 400 hps are more powerful then the sun? :holysheep: i would like to know where i can find more info on this so if u can plz send me a link or adreses to where i can find more about 2 400 hps being stronger then the sun  curious now

Also great lookign set up diablo cant wait to see it in action


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 19, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You are going to need a hell of a pump and two massive resevoirs for this. Why not break down and buy an Aerojet 12 or 16, or even two AeroFlo2 60 site units? You will probably spend more money on parts and plumbing then just buying the unit already fabbed up. Also the units have proven results versus something a mad scientist drew up in his lab. You will need to align drainage, build injection manifolds, buy pumps, emitters, tons of PVC, make sure everything is sealed for leaks and pressure. I say just buy it already made up. Oh and 8 600w ballast will not cover this size canopy. You would need 8 1000w ballasts. Trust me I know alot about aero, I have two 24 site tables and 4 1000w lights are not enough, I just bought more.



Yes, other AERO systems are proven, however, the system i designed is based on the same concept. I am not re-inventing the wheel, just putting four wheels on to make it go.

What pressure are you talking about? The system is AERO/NFT which means that the pump will spray water/nute mix directly onto the roots for 1 minute every 5 minutes 24/7 (exact time was researched from another site). at the same time the water is spraying it is running out the 4"pvc and back into the reservoir, it recirculates. there is no need for a reservoir larger than 55-60 gallons when the total amount of water out at any given time is less than 40 gal for both systems. 

ok, here is the run down. 
the price of an AEROFLO2 60 site is $983.00 + 230.00 S/H = $1213.00 American  

now consider the system I am building. DIABLOFLO :hubba: 126 site attached below. $426.48 and no shipping! and its twice the size. i got the idea from http://www.astrogrow.com/photo_gallery.htm

and my bad, the lights are 1000W




			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> A 700 gph mag drive is going to run you $120 easy (he is going to need a 1200 gph so lets say $199), then they include the net pots ([email protected]$1.75 ea.), emitters ([email protected]$.50 ea.), resevoir ($60-80), stand (DIY ?), trays (DIY ?), in-line filter ($30), etc... I am just saying this is his first grow. If you build the system yourself you are putting yourself into the equation. I just think it is better to keep yourself out of the equation till you get a firm grasp on what it truely takes to grow quality smoke. Just my $.02
> 
> ... by the way with the above said neccessities I listed at the going online rate you are at $619. That is without the price of the plastics, tubing, and other misc. stuff. Do you see where I am coming from now. $900 doesn't look so bad when you will not have to do any of the work.



yes this is my first grow, on my own. as for building the system i fail to see how putting myself in the equation will hinder this particular process. The system i have drawn up is absolutely nothing spectacular anyone could do it and have it be successful. I have also calculated my flow rates and required psi for the EZ clone sprayers and 300gph is plenty. I am running the 1200 because it will service both rooms.

well i think $900 is bad especially when it would actually come out to $2400 to buy a system with the capacity of mine. as for doing the work, i actually enjoy building things.


thanks 

View attachment Cost for one 126 Site Unit.doc


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 19, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  *makes some popcorn*
> 
> 
> looks awesome. also, i had been wondering if i was the only one that molded everything for my grow before i make it. lol




lol i model everything! i guess its just what engineers do.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 19, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> This is a really nice set up diablo I have been thinking about what kind of set up I want to do for my next grow. I had my hart set on DWC but with the cost of all the buckets, lids for buckets, and air stones is just to much for 12 of reach buckets, lids, and air stones is just under $200 Am not shure how much the cost of the PVC, but one thing I thought of tonight and found your post not 10 min later is for $200 you can have way more then 12 plants going at once
> 
> Buddyluv, the Aerojets are kind of a lot of money. A 60 pot one is like $900 or more. Am shure PVC runs a lot cheaper then say $10 a ft A can of PVC glue will do more then enough, probley can make 20 more of this set up he has here.
> 
> ...



Yeah i thought about DWC also, but the cost of buckets, lids, grow media etc. the price started climbing, i still haven't received the completed calculations from NASA yet. also drainage became an issue for me cause then i would have to elevate the buckets either higher than my reservoir or set up a sub-res and pump it back into the main res.

i did a rundown of the cost to build my system attached above in another post.

i actually have also been working on turning the master bathroom into the mother room, there i will be able to fit them all. Using shop flouro's have been working great for veg state, no need to waste money on electricity especially for 18hours

i get my pumps from grainger.com i have a business acct with them so i get a decent discount from time to time.

thanks


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 19, 2009)

also, i forgot to mention that i am switching to 2" net cups cause after testing the 3.75" and the 2". The 2" seal better.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 19, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> 400 clones for your first grow?  I wish you good luck, but that seems pretty overwhelming.  That's way out of my league, and I am not a first-timer.



i don't think i will ever have 400 clones at one time, but i will have the capacity. I'm not sure if you guys have seen HATCH's setup for clones but thats what i have set up.


----------



## INTHEDES (Jan 19, 2009)

Man,there hattin on ya! I am interested in seeing how this all unfolds,being a DYI fan.Would you be interested in a DYI tutorial,you know for us non engineres,lol.But 4-real that would be pretty groovy in my book.Put them haters to rest,lol.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 19, 2009)

INTHEDES said:
			
		

> Man,there hattin on ya! I am interested in seeing how this all unfolds,being a DYI fan.Would you be interested in a DYI tutorial,you know for us non engineres,lol.But 4-real that would be pretty groovy in my book.Put them haters to rest,lol.



thanks bro, i plan on taking plenty of pictures and posting them for all.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

Not hating here I just can not see cost effectiveness I see aeroflo 2 60 site units all the time for 700 and then they usually tack 99.99 for shipping hell Hydro empire gives free shipping on any order over 200. I bet you mention that to any other online seller and they will match it. All this crap is usually drop shipped from sunlight supply anyways.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 19, 2009)

and My buddy just picked up a 60 site aeroflo2 for 350 on craigslist. I am just saying there are better deals out there then people think. I know I didn't pay anywhere near retail for my units. I just found a good vendor that knows I will spend my money with him if he makes the price right.


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 20, 2009)

thats right man! go big or go home!  you must be keeping plants very small bcus im using a 10x20 area with 8000W for only 150 plants.  aero is great but for me is very hard to maintain the system with large scale grows.  if i had 400 clones i would want about 20 1000W lamps covering 400sq ft tho

it sounds like you've got a killer setup, but watch it carefully-a clogged sprayer or other malfunction could end up killing plants real fast.


----------



## greenfriend (Jan 20, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> 400w High Pressure Sodium = 45,000 lumens  8x2=16  16/45,000= 2812
> So your going to need another HPS or just get a 1000w
> 
> To save $8 a month LOL should just get two 400w HPS. Thats 5624 lumens pre sq ft. Thats more then the sun



??? 2 400W is not anywhere near as powerful as the sun, even if they are right on top of the canopy

The sun produces 75K-100K lux on the ground in direct sunlight - roughly 10,000 lumens per sq ft.  this is impossible to obtain even with aircooled 1000W HPS

plus the suns actual color temperature is 5800 degrees K, which is quite different from HPS lights at 1900 degrees K.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree...The sun is the best..even on a cloudy day..cant touch it..:bolt::bong:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 20, 2009)

Nothing like a 10 million gigawatts of full spectrum lighting.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Feb 6, 2009)

bump? progress?


----------



## Motor City Madman (Feb 6, 2009)

I bid you good luck and green mojo. 400 clones is a butt load, It will take a lot of mothers to get that many. I hope it doesn't become to overwhelming for ya. I would start out small and work your way up.

Good luck
MCM


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

lotek said:
			
		

> bump? progress?


Still working on setting everything up. I made a few small changes to the design instead of making cuts into the main tube, I've decided to just go with PVC TEEs it'll be a little more pricey but is saving boatloads of time.


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Feb 12, 2009)

Motor City Madman said:
			
		

> I bid you good luck and green mojo. 400 clones is a butt load, It will take a lot of mothers to get that many. I hope it doesn't become to overwhelming for ya. I would start out small and work your way up.
> 
> Good luck
> MCM


yeah I agree that 400 clones is quite a bit. Being that I have the two rooms to work with I've decided to make one room flower and the other veg. 

As for mothers I will only keep one mother of each strain. The mothers will only be kept for insurance purposes. Due to the size of my operation I plan on taking clones from the plants before they go into flower. This way I only have to take one single clone from each plant plus a few extra just in case.

This method will also help to keep the electric company from having to send away to NASA to calculate my bills.

Also, once the rooms are done I will post all the pics and instructions as best I can in case someone else would like to try. I also plan on keeping detailed data as to how the process will work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2009)

diablo_cannabis said:
			
		

> Still working on setting everything up. I made a few small changes to the design instead of making cuts into the main tube, I've decided to just go with PVC TEEs it'll be a little more pricey but is saving boatloads of time.



I think that there are other advantages to using tees.  Your net pot sits higher, so the pot is not actually taking up space within your horizontal pipe.  You can also put a short piece of pipe in the tee to raise the net pots even further, helping to prevent the roots from becoming tangled messes that can clog the main 4" horizontal pipe.


----------

